# Scarlatti sonata recommendations



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm a bit new to the music of Domenico Scarlatti. He's got quite a few sonatas for keyboard... Are there any good one's in particular that you'd recommend? Thanks!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I recommend Scarlatti's famous Sonata in E Major, L. 23. Horowitz is my favorite performer for this sonata:


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

If you enjoy this music playing at the piano, can't go wrong with Horowitz and Zacharias, both are terrific in their own way.
I would recommend Pogorelich's recording as well.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Scarlatti has been said to be one of the few composers to make the transition from the Baroque to Classical era. The Piano Sonata #27 is a good example of that where the opening is very 'Baroque' but soon transitions into elements of the Classical.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

arnerich said:


> I'm a bit new to the music of Domenico Scarlatti. He's got quite a few sonatas for keyboard... Are there any good one's in particular that you'd recommend? Thanks!


"Quite a few" is something of an understatement. 

His sonatas are all of high quality; I'll be following this thread closely and see if it leads to any new discoveries for me. As it most likely will, since he wrote so many.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Become a Christopher Columbus, a Marco Polo, a Jacque Cousteau, a Neil Armstrong .... In other words, become an explorer. And that's an easy thing to do with relation to the D. Scarlatti sonatas. You'll face no danger of being lost at sea, of being attacked by Vandals, of being eaten by a shark or becoming lost in space.

As well, it's an appropriate thing, too.

Consider. All those sonatas. All unknown territory. What opportunities await. Sure, you may not "like" each and every one. But then every great explorer has his disappointments, setbacks. But remember. You're in no danger here. The worst that can happen is that you'll be disappointed to some degree or other for a few minutes a most, and you can get on with your life, and on to another Scarlatti sonata.

So, why not explore. Just start listening to the sonatas. Believe me, you'll find much to enjoy, and that enjoyment will, I believe, especially in your case since you already express some interest in this music, greatly overshadow the disappointments. So ... dive in.

Some years ago I picked up two big box sets of these pieces: the complete sets of both Scott Ross and of Peter-Jan Belder.







and








I've sampled through these sets on many occasions, finding quite a few surprises and delights. I don't regret purchasing the sets. (And you can find digital sets for quite a bargain nowadays.) And I will continue to survey these works.

Too, on various other discs I own I've encountered selected sonatas played on a variety of instruments, including piano and guitar. These pieces are simply wonderful music.

So ... explore. If you can, invest in a box set and lead your expedition. You just may get lost along the way, and you won't miss what you left behind at all.

Great music. Indulge!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Bettina said:


> I recommend Scarlatti's famous Sonata in E Major, L. 23. Horowitz is my favorite performer for this sonata:


Didn't anyone tell him that he should trim his fingernails?


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

The K466 F minor sonata


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Zacharias made a good set but on this moment only one good player:

​


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Great posts guys! These are all new to me. I'll post the only one I do know well. The Sonata in b minor played by Michelangeli. Keep them coming!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm playing this one as part of a short recital I'm contributing to a charity fundraising concert in May:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT1Upn0KdU8


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Zacharias made a good set but on this moment only one good player:
> 
> ​


I prefer his first CD from about ten years ago. On this one he embellishes some sonatas too much for my liking.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Animal the Drummer said:


> I prefer his first CD from about ten years ago. On this one he embellishes some sonatas too much for my liking.


Like the first one also, let's say he's matured throughout the years.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​This one is also not to be missed.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4358552


----------

